# Finally



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I finally got the shrimp rack set up in the new house! Believe it or not, I don't think I lost very many shrimp over the past month or so and all of the plants that were in the tanks seem to be just fine. I would post a pic but it is very messy down there right now and it looks just like it did in the old place


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

In our experience with cherry red shrimp, they seem to survive well. We got some shipped to us with some moss in a bag with a shipment of various plants back when we got started with planted tanks. The bag with the moss is the only one that broke open and the water ran out but the shrimp were alive. I don't know how long they would last that way but they lasted long enough to get to our home.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, the Cherries are very hardy in my experience. I expected to have lost a lot more shrimp than I did. I had them down in the basement in their tanks, half full of water with no light, no water changes, no air, and no food for about a month. To be honest, I'm not sure I lost any. I even had some Rasboras in the tanks and all of them made it too. All I can figure is the lower temp (68 or so) must have slowed down their metabolism enough they didn't starve.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Congrats, Matt! Moving is such a pain. I'm glad your shrimpies made it through OK.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sadly, I do think I lost some of my Tiger Shrimp. I only have 4 maybe 6 left now  It's hard to tell with the plant cover. I may have to head up to AA in Columbus and see if I can pick up a few more.


----------

